# Bent Metal Binders



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone used bent metal bindings. I ride all over the mountain in park and everything else. does bent metal have anything good for all around freeride and are they comfortable. any other pros and cons I want to know all about em


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they are an all mt binding, super cushy straps, and rather heavy. some love some hate. ive never worn them but in your hands they feel fantastic. this is about the step ins at least, of course it depends on what model you are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I was looking at the missionarys and the biscuits mainly


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a pair of Missionary's on my Pow board. Simple, Light and functional. No complaints.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

the toe strap on my buddy's biscuits broke after 4 trips. he said the stitching on nearly every strap is coming out too. he won't be buying another set of bent metals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

You do not want bent metal, flow, or burton bindings. Bent metals are pretty basic, but their straps (the part that connects the cushy part to the base) feels really cheap, and the rachets dont feel like they will hold up (I ride super hard though). My buddy has some and he doesnt ride that hard and he has had problems with them. In my opinion flux bindings are some of the best bindings out there (as long as you dont get the base model) I had some Flux emblems from 2007 and tehy held up for 3 seasons, and about 3 weeks ago I got some flux Distortions and they have been every thing I've wanted. The super bendy high back doesnt feel much different from my Emblems but the rachets are much improved over my old emblems. The other nice thing about flux (if you are a jibber) is that flux makes a high end jib binding. First lets define "jib" binding" a jib binding is a binding with low response, good board feel, a lower profile high back or a flexible high back and you can tighten your boot down super gnarly (aka these bindings suck for mountain riding) it might also be nice if the binding has tooless adjustments just incase you do throw down in some back county. Most companies "jib bindings" are just a very low end model (such as the burton freestyle) Flux makes a couple lower end "jib bindings" but they also make the super emblem, distortion, and titian rk, which are all high end jib bindings.

As far as burton goes ... all of the toe caps, and strap part that connects the cushy part to the base are carp. I know lots of people that like them but all of them have had problems with them. A buddy of mine who was a pro for a while says that he loves burton bindings, he just didnt like to always have to worry about where he was gong to get parts from to fix them. If you go to a store and feel the male end of the strap of a burton bindings and compare it to a flux one ... theres no comparison, the burton straps are far inferior. I've also rode a number of burton bindings this year that were just plain uncomfortable because they put so much padding under your forefoot and heel and leave your arch to support itself. 

I also know a guy who broke the heel cup on his p1's which is something that should never happen.

however it is nice that burton gives all of their bindings lifetime warranties but you still have to take the time to send it in and NOT ride. 

I will give props to burton for their EST system. Its pretty tight that the binding can flex with the board, but snowboard boots aren't exactly as touchy feely as a vulc skate shoe, so I honestly doet know how big of a difference it can make, but i still give props to burton for their est system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

one final note:

I'm not saying every one who likes bent metal's are liars because they aren't bad bindings, and they might even hold up for them (i'm possitive they wouldnt for me because I hike all the time which means im in and out of my bindings a lot (i broke my k2 www rocker in 2 weeks and i rode for 3 days each week ... and another one 3 weeks later)) all I'm saying is that there are better binding companies out there than bent metal.

union bindings are pretty nice but they are a little to stiff for me.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i like my flows and i ride them plenty hard enough, tons of people use burtons as well with not too many problems, burton truly does make a good binding no matter what burton haters say..you rarely hear about problems with them even taking into consideration how many more burton bindings there are out there then every other binding..


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah I've never really heard anything bad about burton bindings. I even have a pair of burton bindings the cheaper ones too and they have held up for 4 years and they are still kickin, I just want something new for my new board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

honestly ... im not a jump on the bandwagon burton hater. Burton wasnt always bad either (in my opinion). But like two years ago every thing kidna started going down hill. I started out on a burton uninc, and liked it a lot, and yes burton does do some pretty progressive things, but the bottom line is, is that burton makes their straps way to flimsy, and their ratchets could use a rethink. (who else sells a replacement toe cap ... who else needs to ... also most companies will give u replacement parts for free)

If your a moderate rider (once a week maybe 5 hours) im sure your burtons held up, but I ride 3+ days a week for 8 hours of 70% hiking (yes im in good shape). All you people out there who like your burtons have you tried something else like ... union or even ride or possibly tech nine? Every one who I know who rides any hard like I do agrees with me about how flimsy burton bindings are. I also had a chance to ride some Co2's on a jibstick this year and I thought they were the most uncomfortable bindings i've ever had on my feet. 

i've even rode some rosignols that were pretty nice ... better than burton so its not because i haven't given burton a chance.

I dont hate on burton because they are a huge company, I just hate how they do lots of pointless things, and they have yet to make a good jib deck (i've rode next years party rocker and next years fix and they both were garbage). in my opinion for every 1 good thing burton does it does 6 unforgivable things, however; i have noticed that burton is starting to step up their game ... ut its still not enough


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

well maybe my burtons are from before they started going down hill. I don't know but I've heard alot of bad things about technine bindings. I think alot of it is personal preference and riding style some things work for some people and some things don't. I have heard alot of good things about union bindings. I'm not the type to hate on anything tho till i try it out to bad I can't try em all out huh wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

i've heard alot of bad things about tech nine as well (i dont personally ride them) but the dude who rides the hardest with me does and the only problem with most of them is that the screws come loose, not the build quality like burton. I'm not just talking i know whats up in the snowboard realm. I've road every rocker from this year and 4 for next year, and every binding company you can imagine (i like solomon bindings alot), but foalir the record tech nine bindings are light and strong, but they do fall apart kind of easy unless you locktight the bolts. If you go to a shop and compare the build quality of some Co2's to some flux streams you will see what im talking about. check out how first the binding feels in general (flex the highback and all the straps) inspect how thick the heel cup is, and how solid the plastic feels. Also note the toe cap and the plastic attaching the straps to the base and the male toothed strap part. you will see that burtons binding is inferior. i had to use some burton male toothed toe strap on my old fluxes because mine were shot and the burton straps were so thin that i had to push the rachet mechanism down when i was ratcheting because otherwise it would slip.

i just want to make this clear: Burton does not make the worst bindings ever its just they are overrated and you can get something much better for your money.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

iLold

not 10char


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Most of my friends who have Burton bindings complain about them constantly. ALL of them have had at least one problem with them (4 people).


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

burton switched its plastics source to one that uses less zytel (basically nylon) in their plastic straps, meaning when it gets cold or your straps get worn out from tweaking tindys they have a greater tendency to crack. this has happened to a few of my friends on cold powder days (snapped straps).

flux, in my opinion, are garbage; cheaply made, super soft, flexy high-backs, weak buckles. and a japanese car stereo company owns them... kind of beat.

i was a big fan of salomon bindings, but they to have big issues with ladder straps (the teeth wear out way too quickly) and their ratchets break very easily (and salomon charges you for replacements-and they are not cheap). having said that, i do think salomon make some of the best boots hands down.

technine are fine overall. i find them as attractive as a war wound with the 1992 graf/script graphics. and their screws, as mentioned above, do come loose a lot (even if you add lock-tight). having said this, i rode them for about ten years.

bent metal...let me put it this way, mervin in the hopes of boosting sales signed travis rice to the bent metal team. rice uses cartels.

the best binders i have found are union (been riding them for about five years now). union are light enough, strong as hell, they feature magnesium ratchets, thickly padded straps, and they use bushing on the base plates to reduce chatter/vibration (you will notice this after you get used to them and ride another company's binders). if anything goes wrong, call them, a fedex'd envelope will be on your porch the next day with a replacement piece.

http://www.unionbindingcompany.com/product/snowboard-bindings/force[/URL]


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I started out on Burton bindings and have owned both the missions and the freestyles. This year I switched to union contacts and let me tell you they are so much better!! Their about 100 times lighter, more comfortable, and more responsive. They are also made with Dupont Zytel ST super strong nylon, extruded aluminum (which is lighter and stronger then regular aluminum) not to mention they are way cheap for all the tech you get.


----------



## JesusJunky (Feb 11, 2015)

AkrideR said:


> Has anyone used bent metal bindings. I ride all over the mountain in park and everything else. does bent metal have anything good for all around freeride and are they comfortable. any other pros and cons I want to know all about em


I own two pairs of them, they are heavy indeed! I've been having serious issues with the ankle ratchet on my left binding. It just will randomly not work. I mean the ratchet won't catch the teeth at all, and its not because the teeth are worn down or anything. They teeth are fairly large and made of strong plastic. Pretty much when that ratchet decides not to latch, you cannot ride. Its is very frustrating, and like I said there seems to be no rhyme or reason this Phenomena. 
I currently own a pair of Ride LX binding which i enjoy, except for the the fact that the teeth wear down pretty easily basic usage, but fortunately ride sells new straps for very cheap and they are super easy to replace. Honestly I'd rather not have to replace them all the time.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

JesusJunky said:


> I own two pairs of them, they are heavy indeed! I've been having serious issues with the ankle ratchet on my left binding. It just will randomly not work. I mean the ratchet won't catch the teeth at all, and its not because the teeth are worn down or anything. They teeth are fairly large and made of strong plastic. Pretty much when that ratchet decides not to latch, you cannot ride. Its is very frustrating, and like I said there seems to be no rhyme or reason this Phenomena.
> I currently own a pair of Ride LX binding which i enjoy, except for the the fact that the teeth wear down pretty easily basic usage, but fortunately ride sells new straps for very cheap and they are super easy to replace. Honestly I'd rather not have to replace them all the time.


this thread is 6 years old, and Jesus is a fairy-tale.


----------

